# Our Gang



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

You know, I gotta say, we have a great time here in Houston, mostly because the members get together often to celebrate, not only cigars, but each others lives as well. The dHUTCH send off was a typical event for us with each of us getting into the spirit of things with cake and presents and smokes and good times. I wanted to point out who each of us were so that the rest of CL would know us by name and face like we know each other. There are two missing that were there, but not in the picture...Jeff (Rowdymon) had to leave early, he moved into a new home that day and was totally drained, and Mrs. Incognito, Lisa, who was taking the picture.

We are a tight group, but always welcome new people and love having visitors from all over as witnessed by such nefarious scoundrels as Mark (Shelby07) and Colin (Research-Colin). As a group, we get together and go places to meet new people and check out new locations, such as Tobacco Haus Cigars in New Braunfels (about 150 miles from Robustos) and the infamous North Texas/Dallas herf in Dallas and Denton (about 290 miles from Robustos). I hope that every person on this board has the opportunity to get to know other BOTLs and SOTLs like we have gotten to know each other.

sysrock


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like a fun group!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

There is 24 people in the picture. h-town was there too but left early, Jack (JLDUDE12345's brother) wasn't in the picture, and we have a friend with us that was using my camera. Thats 29 people and I'm sure there was at least a couple I have left out! And that is not uncluding some regulars that couldn't make it!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

By the way Bo good job putting all the names on the pic!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job, Bo!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice job Bo....yes it was a lot of fun.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man all the cool stuff always happens in down there
its nice to put names to faces though
looks like i t was great fun


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

That does it!!!! Im moving to TExas


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

For a small fee, I think Bo is available to come to your area and round up some people to herf it up. Herf Consulting is a niche career to be sure, but I think he's worth every penny! Haha, just messin with ya Bo- good job, bud.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll say it again, what a great picture. I know us northerners have been having a little Texas fun, but I can only hope to have that large of a group and be that close as friends. Team Texas is a model for the rest of the forum.

you guys rock


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats cool now I can put names to faces


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> I'll say it again, what a great picture. I know us northerners have been having a little Texas fun, but I can only hope to have that large of a group and be that close as friends. Team Texas is a model for the rest of the forum.
> 
> you guys rock


Oh it can be done! Takes some effort to get people to go at firstm but than once you get a couple under your belt it has a mind of its own. You do become friends with these people and thats what keeps bringing them out. Plus if somebody that lives close eneough to make it but doesn't sees all the pictures and great tim eyou had than they show up to the next one. The key is just doing it!!! You can't sit back and wait for somebody else to get it started!

And it doesn't matter if its 20 people or 2 people its just as much fun!


----------



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Oh it can be done! Takes some effort to get people to go at firstm but than once you get a couple under your belt it has a mind of its own. You do become friends with these people and thats what keeps bringing them out. Plus if somebody that lives close eneough to make it but doesn't sees all the pictures and great tim eyou had than they show up to the next one. The key is just doing it!!! You can't sit back and wait for somebody else to get it started!
> 
> And it doesn't matter if its 20 people or 2 people its just as much fun!


Frank is totally right about that. This is our original group when we first started getting together...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5713


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Brings a whole new meaning to the term Motley Crew!!!:biggrin:

Great pic!!! It is fun to like a face to the name!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

sysrock said:


> Frank is totally right about that. This is our original group when we first started getting together...
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5713


i was MIA for that one.....


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Now that's a big group guys!!! Mark my words, one day I will make an H town herf!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice. looks like fun


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Now that's a big group guys!!! Mark my words, one day I will make an H town herf!!!


Can't wait for you to show up greg!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Man, and even called Bo at midnight to tell him I was gonna make it. But the DPS officer said otherwise!! NO I DID NOT GO TO JAIL EITHER!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Man, and even called Bo at midnight to tell him I was gonna make it. But the DPS officer said otherwise!! NO I DID NOT GO TO JAIL EITHER!!


What did you do? Bribe the nice policeman with some cigars? LOL


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Troy, I got pulled over for incorrect lane change. In Houston idiots are always changing lanes like numbers being called in bingo. Then, to top it off he had to do the ol' search deal on me. Whaddaya know?!?! He found nothing as I was in my sports car and there isn't much to put in it. Needless to say he gave me a ticket and I was bummed the rest of the night.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I wish I could have been there!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Troy, I got pulled over for incorrect lane change. In Houston idiots are always changing lanes like numbers being called in bingo. Then, to top it off he had to do the ol' search deal on me. Whaddaya know?!?! He found nothing as I was in my sports car and there isn't much to put in it. Needless to say he gave me a ticket and I was bummed the rest of the night.


Ha ha. You're such a "bad seed," Albert! Lane changer, murderer, what's the difference? Just kidding. We missed you at the last couple of meet-ups.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice job Bo.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Will you guys accept to enjoy a cigar with an italian BOTL in late august when I'll come for my first visit ever to the US??? It'll be nice


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Giak said:


> Will you guys accept to enjoy a cigar with an italian BOTL in late august when I'll come for my first visit ever to the US??? It'll be nice


Of course...just let us know when.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Giak said:


> Will you guys accept to enjoy a cigar with an italian BOTL in late august when I'll come for my first visit ever to the US??? It'll be nice


That would be awesome. We'll roll out the red carpet, my friend.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Giak said:


> Will you guys accept to enjoy a cigar with an italian BOTL in late august when I'll come for my first visit ever to the US??? It'll be nice


It will be the biggest herf you have ever been to and all for you my friend! When it is near let us know what is hard to find overthere and we may be able to help you out


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome group! I just couldn't quit staring at the cake though. mmmm... cake.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Now that's a big group guys!!! Mark my words, one day I will make an H town herf!!!


It can happen again March 15th. Come on Down.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13005


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Did someone leave the back door to the nuthouse open again :biggrin:

Seriously, though, y'all look like a great bunch of friends. I'm completely jealous.

Is Bully's head just resting on someone's shoulder??


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Is Bully's head just resting on someone's shoulder??


Haha. Looks like Joe has a floating head thing going on. Just like the one in his avatar.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

As much as I hate to admit it, you BOTL's and SOTL's in Houston do know how to do it up right. Flint


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

What a bunch!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds great!! If everything will go well I'll tell you guys when I'll be around there, the best herf EVER!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm coming over...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Now that's a big group guys!!! Mark my words, one day I will make an H town herf!!!


You'd miss ViceGrips too much to go there!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> I'm coming over...


Are you serious! That would be so awesome!


----------



## madurodave-cl (Feb 16, 2008)

That is one helluva group! Looks like a great herf!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That was a great time!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Damn Brian.....you sure that a good picture.


----------

